# 686 Customer Service



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds great! It's always great when customer service goes the extra step.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Awesome! Acrophile is right on, this guy went the whole nine yards for you!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow there is at least one company that could take note of that.Will definitely have 686 on my shortlist for softgoods from now on.


----------

